# (Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC) [solved]

## schrippe

bekomme seit neustem, wenn ich mir einen kernel baue diese fehlermeldung. finde mit die string keinen aussagekräftigen thread hier.

----------

## Species

hast du schonmal perl-core/Digest-MD5 re-emerged?

Grüße

Enrico

----------

## schrippe

hatte ich gar nicht drauf.

 *Quote:*   

> purgatory ~ # emerge -pv  perl-core/Digest-MD5
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies       ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## schrippe

und dann kam das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
>  * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker
> 
> Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 2.
> ...

 

----------

## Species

dann machst einfach

```

emerge perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker perl-core/Digest-MD5 

```

Ich hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr Perl Module fehlen. Wenn doch, die meisten Perl-Module findest du im Portage...

Grüße

Enrico

----------

## schrippe

ja nur wie können die plötzlich fehlen. ist da nen bug in irgendeinem ebuild gewesen?

----------

## schrippe

driss!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Applying ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30-RUNPATH.patch ...                                  [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Source unpacked.
> ...

 

Habe perl selbst schon re-emerged.

in /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i686-linux/CORE gibt es keine config.h

kann man das perl framework reparieren?

Habe dann ein perl-cleaner allmodules ausgeführt. bekomme einfach diesen MakeMaker nicht emerged. 

mein perl ist mir USE="minimal" emerged.

----------

## schrippe

solved: 

perl nicht mit USE="minimal" emergen. dann legt er die header files nicht an.

ein perl-cleaner all hat dann den rest erledigt.

----------

## Toastbrot

Hallo,

setze gerade ein neues System auf und habe den Fehler beim emerge -e system beim Paket perl-core/Test-simple.

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
>  * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker
> 
> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> ...

 

Habe bereits versucht Perl bzw. den MakeMaker einzeln zu emergen, was aber immer wieder ähnliche Fehler brachte. Habe auch schon mit USE="-minimal" emerge perl versucht, brachte auch keinen Erfolg.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## Toastbrot

Hat niemand eine Idee? Ich habe auch leider keine Lösung gefunden.

----------

## AndreasKersting

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429632.html.

Du musst libperl und perl vor Test-Simple installieren, da Test-Simple von libperl und perl abhängig ist und portage diese Abhängigkeiten bei einem emerge -e system nicht korrekt auflöst.   :Sad: 

Das folgende Shell-Skript sollte (an die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst!) das Problem lösen:

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge -pe system > build.lst

for I in $(cut -f2 -d "]" -s build.lst | cut -f1 -d "["); do

   if [ "$I" = "perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62" ]; then

      emerge -O libperl

      emerge -O perl

   fi

   if [ "$I" = "sys-devel/automake-1.5" ]; then # das gehört zwar nicht mehr zu deinem Problem,

      emerge -O autoconf                        # verhindert aber, dass automake nicht compiliert,

   fi                                           # weil autoconf nicht installiert ist

   

   emerge =$I   

done

```

MfG AndreasLast edited by AndreasKersting on Fri Feb 03, 2006 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Toastbrot

vielen dank! ich werde es probieren!

----------

